# Obsidian Detailing: Audi A4 All Road orange peel reduction



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This was a perfect week for me. I worked with a close friend day in and day out, and transformed his pride and joy into something he is super proud of. Shout out to Lee and Julian for mucking in and doing their parts to make this a really fun, easy job

So the car in question is a nearly new A4. Quite heavy peel, and as this is a car Lee saved and waited for, we wanted to go above and beyond. Break out the papers!

Car started with the usual thorough clean and decontamination:

image by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As this was to be a marque detail, wheels were removed to clean and coat, and the arches to be cleaned and sealed also:

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Our own fall out remover was used to start the process off

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then our own tar remover was used to remove tar and old wheel weight glue

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

They were then clayed, and washed with soapy water to finish off

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After being coated, baked, and tyres dressed with Artdeshine tyre coat

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once done, the car was brought in to the work area. The bulk areas were sanded through 2 grades by machine to reduce whilst still staying within safe paint levels. We did multiple tests to get average removal readings, giving us a script to follow. Example below

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

1500
DSC_0034 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

3000
DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Corrected with the rotary and wool

DSC_0038 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After first pass

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And under the microscope

DSC_0028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0035 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the car was corrected with rotary, we did steady sets on the 3401 with MF pads and D300 to even the whole thing up

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss plastics also

DSC_0142 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After this stage was done the whole car was checked again under different light, both natural and studio, to find anything we may have missed

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

All the little bits we found, we marked as we went along, so as to not miss them. It looks a bit like this

DSC_0091 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Feint hologram

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sanding marks on a panel we actually didn't sand, this was left over from a previous repair we found

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Pigtail on the bonnet

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A small scratch remained from an altercation with a bush we think

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the whole car was corrected, and this is actual correction, not swirl removal, the car was refined. This was done with the rotary, blue 3m pads and M205

DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0104 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0120 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Chrome was polished to remove stains

DSC_0129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

When happy it was time to do a final wipedown and inspection before coating. Plenty of spies hecker 7010 was used, multiple applications

DSC_0151 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0153 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The entire car was then coated, paint, glass, lights, chrome, plastic and rubber. 2 coats in total. Some afters inside

DSC_0162 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0168 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0170 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0171 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0172 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0183 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0191 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0203 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0206 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0211 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Alvis looking tight

DSC_0216 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And finally some exterior, natural light shots

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Another long one i apologise, but as always, totally un edited, and as honest as possible. 
The biggest question i have had from this job is "why", because we can is my answer. Its not about the car, its about the owner. If the owner feels they are worth it, well what more is needed?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Great work mate looks spot on


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gob-smacked..... :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work .


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Stunning work guys, looks amazing. No where near showroom standard...far far better than that!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I short of enjoy doing concourse level jobs like this for friends and family, fixing up used cars that they have bought more than working on paying customers' cars. Maybe its because I usually get them to help and that makes more fun. Or I like the end result and seeing that the person realizes that what they had thought was a good deal they got on the car is now a fantastic deal because the car now looks as close to new as possible.

The Audi came out great.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job, what a turn around love these posts.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

That's a stunning looking Audi. What a correction and what a difference!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome job as always


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

It looks fantastic Matt, the finish looks as though it has amazing clarity very glassey if that makes sense.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great statement, Matt, very true, amazing finish and.....(love that finish on the piano door panels....lol)
Dave


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Superb!!! As always


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning job guys...hope you can help me get my jag something like that next year Matt....and I hope you I get the chance to see your motor at the 'up north meet' Lee

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top top job mate as always. Great write up and love the quote. Cheers


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Hugely impressed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Brilliant, those studio lights make for some really good before and after shots.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing work. I have an Impreza wagon to do the weekend with a couple of mates. ( no peel removal ) this has spured me on. Thank you.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome Matty boy. Just like you taught me. Finish is so crisp and clear. 
I have replaced the silver Clio with a racing blue one. Time to get the sanders out.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work fellas, looks lovely and crisp now :thumb:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning as always, Matt. 
Great write up as well. 

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_25 (Apr 2, 2016)

Simply amazing!!! That last photo looks like a photo straight from the brochure


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work Matt, it looks amazing.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

the most beautiful correction Ive seen


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Top work boss !


----------



## jamhot77 (Mar 22, 2016)

Fantastic corrections!


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Brilliant results!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

skill,knowledge & patience all shown in this one thread, awesome work.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Was a pleasure to help as always....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely detail Matt, nice work bud.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Top job as always ! That's a lovely colour!

seems wrong to use it as an all road !


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Quite possibly the best thread I've seen on here. Amazing turnaround leaving a stunning finish.

Great detail throughout to, so actually enjoyed reading it!


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

*That's his version*

Well folks this is my car and feel I need to put things into perspective :speechles so it's true to say me and Matt are good friends,he got that bit right :thumb: the next bit is a little twisted on matts behalf  I said Matt the new car is here and could do with a little tlc and a nice coating  mmmmm he says I can see a little project here "oh no" I've heard matts little project speech before! :doublesho so I say I've got a couple of days off work to give u a lift? Matts eyes light up,oh good that means we can go a bit further! Ermmmm ok I say,how much further? Well what about a bit of a wet sand and get rid of some of that peel! "Oh god" I can feel a big job breaking out! I'll just ring Julian I say! That would be excellent matt replies! So ladies and gents.5 days of hard graft by 3 people who know what they're doing we have the said results :argie: this shows yet again just how far Matt is prepared to go. Way above what's required and I mean way above :buffer: so at this point I'd just like to say a big thanks to Matt and a big thanks to jules! It was an awesome week and I was knackered!cheers lads :wave:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning detail


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful work and car, but someone at VW/AUDI group needs sacking if they think that's acceptable paintwork for such work, you got paintwork like that on a 80's Skoda Estelle, tut tut VW.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Lee, as i have said before it was a pleasure to have helped. When we all get our heads together, the work just flows. Roll on the next project, and i have a feeling it is another audi or 2 or 3 or 4......


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

One word "awesome":thumb::thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Love these threads, great work as always :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Cracking work as always. Must remember to give you a call about the ISF in the morning.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Matt not been on the bored for a while due to this and that. Its fare to say I've probably missed out on one of yours and your mates best details . I Think its the only detail where it reflects better in natural light than artificial light . The reflections are outstanding definitely a detail to be proud of and equally the best compared to some of the very top end details I've seen on DW There may me some as good, but nowhere near better 
Daz


----------

